# Am i considerd an incel?



## tiamat999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Have aspegers but im not sexist respect woman but just dont care about sex if it happens it happens if not dont care i keep going


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2018)

Are you systematically rejected by women, while you're being the nicest guy ever?
If no, then, no.


----------



## Fugelmir (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## migles (Aug 22, 2018)

no, you are considered a 12 year old.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 22, 2018)

Can't tell ya, because I don't know what an "incel" is.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 22, 2018)

If you question yourself if you're an incel, you probably aren't one. So no.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Its a same as al righters i think


----------



## Fugelmir (Aug 22, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Can't tell ya, because I don't know what an "incel" is.



"Involuntarily celibate" so if you're socially awkward or hideous, you have great difficulty engaging in coitus.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 22, 2018)

tiamat999 said:


> Its a same as al righters i think


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexuality are you sure this doesn't suit you better? Since you don't care about sexual activity?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a video you may want to consider watching:


Seriously reconsider and reflect upon your thoughts and attitudes before choosing to label yourself as an incel.


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 22, 2018)

I wish i did not care about sex........


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 22, 2018)

When I was a lad, my mates used to get all the women... They were popping their cherries (losing virginity)... I used to tell myself I am "not into that". But the reality was my pathetic ass couldn`t approach women. So, to my "mates", I wasn`t bothered. But secretly so jealous I was praying their c*cks would fall off...


----------



## jamsplodge (Aug 22, 2018)

If you don't care about whether or not you get some then you are not an incel


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess in every age of human history people felt the urge of facepalming themselves while watching the ridiculous state of their society/tribes. It's not a new feeling. Nothing is new.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 23, 2018)

It's hard to be an involuntary celibate when one's actions, which are voluntary, are what are driving women away. I always found that really ironic.

But no, it doesn't sound like you fall under the same umbrella that the "incel movement" typically attracts. As long as you respect women and don't resent them for not having sex with you, you're doing alright in that regard

(And yes, a lot of incels end up being Alt Right. That's not a coincidence)


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 23, 2018)

If anyone is struggling with women, they like a woman or girl but she is just teasing or giving you the run around, remember this old Chinese proverb...

"No matter how good looking she is, someone, somewhere is tired of her shit"


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 23, 2018)

Nah, if you respect women, you aren't an incel. You're probably just asexual, which is cool. I would love to be asexual tbh


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 24, 2018)

So... Incel basically means "sucks at seducing potential partners"? 

In any case, the OP simply has other priorities  so it's not involuntary, so .. No. Easy. 


mattytrog said:


> If anyone is struggling with women, they like a woman or girl but she is just teasing or giving you the run around, remember this old Chinese proverb...
> 
> "No matter how good looking she is, someone, somewhere is tired of her shit"


That proverb suggests the very creepy situation that good looking women are okay to be stalked by everyone. And .. I watch a few mgtow channels from time to time  but after the clickbait title they usually complain about women hundreds of miles away from themselves.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 24, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> So... Incel basically means "sucks at seducing potential partners"?


I think that as a movement, "incel" could be better defined as "we treat women horribly because we see them as objects and tend to show this when attempting to attract a potential partner and always fail because of this, but rather than acknowledging that we're the problem we blame women and men who are more conventionally attractive than us"


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> So... Incel basically means "sucks at seducing potential partners"?
> 
> In any case, the OP simply has other priorities  so it's not involuntary, so .. No. Easy.
> 
> That proverb suggests the very creepy situation that good looking women are okay to be stalked by everyone.



Right. How?


----------



## MaverickWellington (Aug 24, 2018)

Incel means "involuntary celibate," however, the term has a lot more weight to it than just not having sex. Let me explain.

In extremely simple terms, it just means that women don't want to fuck you and you feel betrayed by society because of it. If you don't have sex, that's honestly fine. A lot of people who have lost their virginity will be the first to tell you it's seriously not worth dedicating your life to. Incels as "people" are a movement of extremely misogynistic, anti-social shut-ins who loathe society as a whole because they feel like the world is cheating them out of the one thing they fixate upon: a sexual relationship.

So basically, if you aren't a morbidly depressed misanthrope who blames his virginity like it's anything to be ashamed of, you are not an incel relative to the movement. The mere fact you have to even ask if you're an incel shows you are self aware, which means, you are not an incel by default. Don't worry about sex or any dumb shit like that. You'll find a mutual love and respect in a genuine relationship sooner or later, and believe me when I say this, that shit's way more preferable and wholesome than just blowing your load.


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Involuntary = "I did not choose to"
Celibate = "Be without sex"

= I did not choose to be without sex.

Not hard is it?


----------



## Priestiality (Aug 24, 2018)

Incels don't exist. The very idea that someone could be "forced" into celibacy is complete nonsense, because no one is entitled to a partner, be it for sex, a relationship, or even just someone to play video games with. No offense OP but as someone on the spectrum, you need to be _really _careful around toxic subcultures. They prey on those with poor social skills, and autism spectrum disorders are literally "genetically predisposed to sucking at social queues". Incel communities like to present themselves as a place for like minded individuals to support each other, but they ultimately do the opposite. They reinforce the worst in each other and convince themselves that nothing is ever their fault and society has the problem. They live in a world of delusion, where "being nice" entitles them to sex, oblivious to the fact that if one is only being "nice" to attempt to gain favor, they aren't actually being nice at all.


----------



## smf (Aug 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's hard to be an involuntary celibate when one's actions, which are voluntary, are what are driving women away. I always found that really ironic.



Then you don't understand what voluntary means.

Alcoholics don't drink voluntarily for example.


----------



## Priestiality (Aug 24, 2018)

smf said:


> Then you don't understand what voluntary means.
> 
> Alcoholics don't drink voluntarily for example.


No but neckbeards treat women like garbage voluntarily. Which is the point they were making. Incels are a self-fulfilling prophecy. They're literal human garbage, a half-rung up on the ladder from rapists, with no desire to ever improve themselves, and they blame everyone else for it.


----------



## smf (Aug 24, 2018)

Priestiality said:


> No but neckbeards treat women like garbage voluntarily. Which is the point they were making. Incels are a self-fulfilling prophecy. They're literal human garbage, a half-rung up on the ladder from rapists, with no desire to ever improve themselves, and they blame everyone else for it.



That depends on your point of view.


----------



## Priestiality (Aug 24, 2018)

smf said:


> That depends on your point of view.


Which goes back to my point about "living in a world of delusion".


----------



## smf (Aug 24, 2018)

Priestiality said:


> Which goes back to my point about "living in a world of delusion".



Right, you are living in a world of delusion.

Incel is either genetic, which means their thinking is certainly not voluntary.
Or it's environmental & their thinking was create by their life experiences, which means it probably wasn't their choice either.

Either way to them it's an entirely logical point of view. You may as well be criticising them for choosing to be gay or jewish.

It's societies responsibility to deal with the problem, unless you live in the US in which case you pretend it's not and then wonder why there are so many gun deaths (all the time secretly enjoying the large number of gun deaths). You certainly don't solve this kind of problem by heaping even more shame on the sufferers.

Most beliefs are based on some truth that has become distorted, what the incels don't see is that the women are also trapped in their own reality & aren't going to see the potential of someone who is broken. Most importantly they don't see that a relationship won't fix them either. It's more likely going to end in disaster and further reinforcing their original belief.


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Just one thing...

celibacy
ˈsɛlɪbəsi/
_noun_
noun: *celibacy*
the state of abstaining from marriage and sexual relations.
"a priest who had taken a vow of celibacy"

abstain
əbˈsteɪn/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *abstaining*
1.
restrain oneself from doing or enjoying something.

...

So, therefore Incel, therefore means "I don`t choose to choose to go without sex". It is a contradiction. 

Its just a nonsense word for nonsense people. A bit like those who think there are more than 2 sexes. XX or XY... I`d like @mothernature to respond to this thread. It is just a nonsensical politically correct load of twaddle. 

I think it is actually a typo... Should have been "incest" - ie referring to the term-inventors parents...


----------



## FGFlann (Aug 24, 2018)

Ever since one of them decided to commit a high profile crime suddenly everyone and their mother is an expert on what constitutes a self-described "incel".  And of course it's the least charitable explanation of their circumstances possible. Most of these people are lonely men with crippling anxiety, depression, sometimes physically repugnant and almost always with no romantic prospects. They are the bottom of the social barrel and absolutely pitiable but they are not defacto monsters who take their frustrations out on women or society. All they are, are sad people who need help getting their lives together. This new public perception of their self-described identity is only going to drive them further into an asocial spiral. Every person who is complicit in spreading this perception of them are creating the very monsters they're describing by *actually* turning society against them.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 24, 2018)

Look up mexican andy and you'll know what an incel is


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 24, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> Right. How?


Erm...no offense  but I already explained what I meant. I'll try again, but I'm unsure where I'm unclear. Sorry if I'm missing the point.

Let's look again at the "proverb" :

"No matter how good looking she is, someone, somewhere is tired of her shit"

Let's try it like this : is 'someone  somewhere' tired of your shit? Or mine? The answer is no. The ironical reason is that's only true because we're male, ugly or both  We still have some privacy. I've been an active member of a kinky community for years, visited meetings, engaged in discussions, wrote stuff  and so on. After, say, five years I had 200 (online)  friends. Then I met someone who would become my girlfriend. In less than 2 months in the community, she had more 'friends' than me.
That in itself is already an indication : with this sort of behavior and a feed that relays everything you say, women already have a larger voice in the community than men.

Before pick up artists showed up, this wouldn't be so bad  Unfortunate enough, (single) men started to realize this situation in a rather perverse way and started acting on it  Compliment a women and you'll end up in the 'friend zone' (which is apparently no sex, despite my own personal experience).but complain about women and you've got their attention. And man... This has some weird consequences online. 

But I digress  My main point is that women are living under microscopes. They can rarely DO something without being judged for it. And that proverb you made up plays into that. It assumes that women can just be judged at will 'just because'.


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...no offense  but I already explained what I meant. I'll try again, but I'm unsure where I'm unclear. Sorry if I'm missing the point.
> 
> Let's look again at the "proverb" :
> 
> ...



Erm, no offense, but it was meant as a JOKE. You know, those things you laugh at.

IT isn`t meant to be taken literally. And it is about as Chinese as I am.

Proverb, adjective, pronoun, proclamation, whatever. Doesn`t matter. It is taken in jest.

We are all judged. Just some more obviously than others. The human race, by its very nature, judges. Ever looked at a womans arse? t*ts? Has a woman ever looked at a mans eyes / pecs / cleanliness / attire / car / accomodation? Yes they have. It is about not having prejudice and taking people as you find them.

I am prejudiced, but sadly I am normally correct. Will people think I am an idiot? Definitely. Some of them. Will I lose any sleep over it? Absolutely not.

It is how you let those who judge you affect you and influence you. Id sooner be hated for what I am and tell you to fuck off, rather than liked for whatever front I choose to show them. For example, I can`t stand parents who want to bring up their kids as "non-binary". What are they trying to do to the kids? I am prejudiced against them, because they are idiots. This isn`t about gender reassignment or intersex individuals.

The term "incel" doesn`t exist. Or it does to the terminally stupid. See my definitions of the word above.

I agree what you say, compliment a woman and they think "urrrrgggghhh". But start off cheeky and you are normally OK. It worked for me in my younger days! Ladies know when someone is buttering them up. They aren`t stupid. They are like us. Equal. 

Friendzone doesn`t exist either. You are either "in there" or not. This is society nowadays.

If you think you are "incel" around women or whatever nonsense term they come up with next, the ladies either think you are a tool, slimeball, wimp or a woofter or desperate.

If you stop blokes being blokes or women being women, what are you left with? A bunch of politically correct social justice warriors. And hard-left socialism where people are afraid to say it like it really is. We are half way there already.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 24, 2018)

problem with "incels" is that they focus on sex instead of focusing on the human being that they're interacting with. Here's a list of things you might want to try.
1. Stop watching porn.
The first step is going to help you with the next step.
2. Stop objectifying women.
women don't exist so that you can get laid. 
3. Become a conscious human being.
All your thoughts and actions have real life consequences.

Incels are really just Volcels because you're choosing to be the kind of person that doesn't attract another person of the opposite sex to want to get to know you. Sex is the last piece of the puzzle in a relationship.

TLR 
Check yourself.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Aug 24, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Here's a video you may want to consider watching:
> 
> 
> Seriously reconsider and reflect upon your thoughts and attitudes before choosing to label yourself as an incel.



So by definition it would be someone like that Elliot Rodger guy who blamed women for not wanting to be with him?


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> (And yes, a lot of incels end up being Alt Right. That's not a coincidence)


Both groups consist largely of losers, so there is naturally some overlap. I've never found alt-right views themselves to be a major factor in driving women away, at least not all of them. Sometimes they end up expressing positions even further to the right than myself.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 24, 2018)

smf said:


> That depends on your point of view.


No, it really doesn't. Try spending 5 minutes on r/incel and tell me that these people aren't shooting themselves in the foot at best, making excuses for rape and misogyny at worst

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mattytrog said:


> Erm, no offense, but it was meant as a JOKE. You know, those things you laugh at.
> 
> IT isn`t meant to be taken literally. And it is about as Chinese as I am.
> 
> ...


You sound rude


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 24, 2018)

Do you believe that you are unable to ever be in a relationship due to reasons outside of your control? Then congratulations, you're an incel. That's really all there is to it. Anything beyond that is extraneous, relevant only to how such people conduct themselves and to how society perceives them. It doesn't sound like you think that though, so by definition you aren't an incel. In my opinion you sound like you might be someone with a low sex drive, if anything. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> So by definition it would be someone like that Elliot Rodger guy who blamed women for not wanting to be with him?


Basically.  Incels are defined by their general tendency of treating women like objects, and harbor resentment towards them as a result of their antisocial tendencies.  The whole term "incel" stands for "involuntary celibate."

Re-reading OP's post, however, it looks like he's not an incel; he just doesn't hold an interest in sexual interactions.  And that's fine.  I would say that makes him a voluntary celibate, however, it looks like there's a distinction between celibacy and asexuality, in that celibacy implies sexual drives.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 24, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Basically.  Incels are defined by their general tendency of treating women like objects, and harbor resentment towards them as a result of their antisocial tendencies.  The whole term "incel" stands for "involuntary celibate."
> 
> Re-reading OP's post, however, it looks like he's not an incel; he just doesn't hold an interest in sexual interactions.  And that's fine.  I would say that makes him a voluntary celibate, however, it looks like there's a distinction between celibacy and asexuality, in that celibacy implies sexual drives.


Those traits are common among incels, but not required. One could easily believe that they are so repulsive in some way that nobody would ever want them and simultaneously treat women like people. That is pretty uncommon though, at least in these online communities. Whether that's because such people are actually rare or because they're less likely to join such a community, I don't know.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 24, 2018)

So much cringe in this thread.
GBAtemp should have a 16+ year olds rule.


----------



## smf (Aug 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, it really doesn't. Try spending 5 minutes on r/incel and tell me that these people aren't shooting themselves in the foot at best, making excuses for rape and misogyny at worst



I was referring to the voluntary aspect. Of course their actions are decreasing their chances, but then their genetics/life experience has meant they are incapable of a relationship anyway.

Like any addict that is denied their drug of choice, they will end up sinking to any depths to get it. They are no worse than any other addict.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 24, 2018)

tiamat999 said:


> Have aspegers but im not sexist respect woman but just dont care about sex if it happens it happens if not dont care i keep going



You are beautiful inside and outside no matter what, seriously. Just that there is not right person for you just yet. Stay stronger and someone will find you. Those people are the jerks who do not know what is beautiful inside and outside anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2018)

As long as you don't go around saying something as absurd as this, then you're fine.


> "Modern day feminists, in their quest to feminize men, kill masculinity and take men down from the top positions, are forgetting that the only society in which women can dominate is a society which has already been created and maintained by men, and which has succumbed to the liberal brain cancer so badly that it relinquishes all male power willingly. And it would have to be willingly because women can never to take it by force."


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 24, 2018)

The definitive "Am I an incel?" test:


Do you think that not getting sex is the fault of women being "exclusively attracted to douchebag Chads", rather than a fault or conscious decision of your own?
If no then no


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 24, 2018)

I can kind of see where the incels are coming from, even though most of their philosophy is flawed. Usually average or below looking men will have a very difficult time with women. If you add in things like social anxiety or being on the autism spectrum, this compounds things further. Very rarely do men ever get pursued, and when they do it's usually because they are on the high end of attractiveness. Women, even average looking women, get pursued, so they have the luxury of choice and can pick the most attractive mate. I can see how this would be disheartening to many of those who identify as incels. And I used the word mate because that's what this is all about: evolution and genetics. I've learned the hard way that trying to change this is futile and everyone just needs to make the best out of what they were given. Feel like you're just not attractive and the men/women you're attracted to won't even so much as look at you? You'll have to lower your standards, I'm sorry. 

No, men aren't entitled to have a supermodel as a girlfriend, but average looking women aren't entitled to have Channing Tatum as a boyfriend either.


----------



## smf (Aug 24, 2018)

Lucifer666 said:


> Do you think that not getting sex is the fault of women being "exclusively attracted to douchebag Chads", rather than a fault or conscious decision of your own?



You're wrong about incel. They are aware that they have faults that cause the women to reject them, they believe they can't do anything about those faults and that women should make allowances for that because they are worthy of love.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 24, 2018)

smf said:


> women should make allowances for that because -snip-



because nothing. Nobody inherently owns anyone jack, especially not sex.

I hear you bud, but I think we're differing in semantics. By 'fault' I was referring to one's own wrongdoings & negative personality traits, which CAN be overcome, but that incels generally refuse to acknowledge let alone work on. I wasn't talking about things like being conventionally unattractive (physically). Call me naïve but I do think love eventually finds every pure soul who seeks it.

As opposed to someone who feels entitled to it.


----------



## mattytrog (Aug 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, it really doesn't. Try spending 5 minutes on r/incel and tell me that these people aren't shooting themselves in the foot at best, making excuses for rape and misogyny at worst
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Why? I wasn`t being rude.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Aug 25, 2018)

incels are bitter about it and blame women which is shit.

sounds like you're low libido/asexual which is of no harm to anyone.


----------



## smf (Aug 25, 2018)

Lucifer666 said:


> I hear you bud, but I think we're differing in semantics. By 'fault' I was referring to one's own wrongdoings & negative personality traits, which CAN be overcome,



With the right kind of support then they can make progress, but they don't have the skills required to do it on their own or they wouldn't be in the situation in the first place.



Lucifer666 said:


> but that incels generally refuse to acknowledge let alone work on. I wasn't talking about things like being conventionally unattractive (physically).



It's a self defence mechanism. They can't overcome it and you can't do anything by attacking them.

Society has failed them, they weren't given the right environment growing up. You can argue that nobody owes them anything, but you're stuck with the problem now & it's only going to get worse unless someone helps them.

You might as well blame a cancer patient for growing a tumour.



Lucifer666 said:


> Call me naïve but I do think love eventually finds every pure soul who seeks it.



If you're lucky then you'll meet someone when they are most impressionable and you have enough positive traits that they'll give you a chance. The pure soul might keep them from leaving when you do something dumb, or it might make it easier for you to improve yourself. But a pure soul on it's own is kinda useless.

I did an experiment by telling female friends that I'd decided I was no longer going to pay on the first date, pretty much all of them told me that I would be forever single because they would never go on a second date with a man who didn't pay on the first date. When I explained that I wouldn't even pay half, that I would want the woman to pay all of it then all of them said I wouldn't even get a first date. Unless your concept of a pure soul has anything to do with money then I think you're naive.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 25, 2018)

If its ok im gonna lock this think im good now


----------

